# Safety beeper for elderly parent



## Optimistic (8 Dec 2011)

Hi all, I am trying to find a beeper thing for my elderly dad (who insists on going to the farm every day) so that if he falls, (had a close call earlier this year) he can press a button that would emit a loud beep/send a text alert to family members that all is not well. We would get a mobile for him but he doesn't know how to use them and we want something simple so that if he falls, all he needs to do is press a button to make a loud beep or send a text to designated numbers. 
I don't know if something like this is available or not, but any help would be really appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## STEINER (8 Dec 2011)

I got my own relative a bleeper through these, 24 hr monitoring with a security company, works wirelessly via her landline, but she is housebound. It saved her when she fell down the stairs.  I don't know if a mobile type bleeper is available for outside.

http://www.ageaction.ie/


----------



## Optimistic (8 Dec 2011)

STEINER said:


> I got my own relative a bleeper through these, 24 hr monitoring with a security company, works wirelessly via her landline, but she is housebound. It saved her when she fell down the stairs.  I don't know if a mobile type bleeper is available for outside.
> 
> http://www.ageaction.ie/



I need one for outside. Thanks for the link. I will check them out. Take care and thanks again.


----------



## Hoagy (8 Dec 2011)

The gadget guy on TV3 morning show sells [broken link removed], he was enthusing about it a week or two ago. It has an SOS button on the back.

(_the link works, it seems to be a very slow website_)


----------



## elcato (8 Dec 2011)

How about one of those special children phones which has a button marked 'mother' and 'father' which you set up for speed dial by just pressing it. Don't tell him it's a kids phone though.


----------



## MessedAbout (8 Dec 2011)

Haha great idea above about the kids phone. Would do the job nicely.


----------



## horusd (9 Dec 2011)

My mother had one, the problem was she was useless at remembering to put it on. Maybe the phone is a good idea as elcato says.


----------



## ophelia (10 Dec 2011)

I gave my mother a Doro phone, http://www.gadgetspeak.com/gadget/article.rhtm/757/587360/DORO_PHONEEASY_410GSM.html
 it has an emergency assist button on the back - texts me and calls me automatically if she needs help. It will also ring our choice of other numbers if I am away. Its really easy to use, big numbers, loud ring, amplified earpiece etc. She also wears a bracelet which she got through her Public Health Nurse, works whilst she is out in the garden - don't know how far she can go from the unit in the house though. These kind of things bring great peace of mind. My mum has them for a couple of years now and have only had a few false calls where she pressed one of the buttons unintentionally.


----------



## Optimistic (10 Dec 2011)

thanks all for taking the time to post.It is giving fuel for action


----------

